# For Those Who Also Decorate for Christmas!



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Michael's is just now putting out some Christmas decor in their stores. It's kind of plastered all through the store so you have to kind of hunt for it (at least at our store, anyway).

Also some Macy's have begun to decorate for the Christmas holiday early!*__* Christmas is more than three months away, but at least one Macy's store is getting in the holiday spirit early.

Found this photo of a Macy's holiday display at Woodfield Mall in Schaumburg, Illinois. When asked about the displays a worker said that this is typical for when the retailer starts decorating for the holidays. We are already seeing this become more of a norm among major retail businesses. Even stores like Walmart has started their Lay-a-Way program for the holiday gift shopping. 
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When it's 90 degrees outside, it just doesn't say "Christmas" to me:googly:

I know retailers always have to be ahead of the game for business reasons, but I really don't like to see Christmas started this early. Kind of takes away from fall, Halloween, and Thanksgiving.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I can understand the lay-a-way (funny - we call it Lay-by in Australia) early as it gives shoppers longer (and smaller payments) to get gifts for Christmas. Makes perfect sense. But Christmas deco's on the shelf in September???? Really???? Sigh. Probably won't be long for us either. And as soon as Christmas is over out come the easter eggs. Money Money Money


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Christmas savings clubs - in January start saving money you can't afford for Christmas presents for people you don't like


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I was at Lowe's today and they have begun to set Christmas! They are going to have it all up and ready by this Friday! They have redesigned the seasonal area to make more room for more Christmas, as I saw 10 large pallets full of Christmas stuff to put out.

They have some on the shelves already, and from what I could see prices seem to be a little higher than last year! Progress I guess! Anyway....just thought you who decorate for the hoiday would like to know!
*_


----------

